# 총막 선물 세트 - a total gift set?



## nochim

I dont know if i write in korean right or not but the engtrans is 'Total gift set'.
The sentence in engtrans is "Kpop is like a total gift set'. 
Idk why they're call it is a 'total gift set'. What is that actually means?


----------



## kornglish

Well, it is not 총막 선물 세트, it's 종합 선물 세트

Idk 종합 선물 세트 is translated to exactly 'total gift set' in english. it seems right.

종합 선물 세트 means 'many kind of gifts are in only one box'

I think they compared features of Kpop to gift.features like appearences of artist, musics, MVs, etc.

종합 선물 세트 is usually used like this way, that 'many pleasing, satisfying, valueable or usefull thins are together in only one package'.


----------



## nochim

kornglish said:


> Well, it is not 총막 선물 세트, it's 종합 선물 세트
> 
> Idk 종합 선물 세트 is translated to exactly 'total gift set' in english. it seems right.
> 
> 종합 선물 세트 means 'many kind of gifts are in only one box'
> 
> I think they compared features of Kpop to gift.features like appearences of artist, musics, MVs, etc.
> 
> 종합 선물 세트 is usually used like this way, that 'many pleasing, satisfying, valueable or usefull thins are together in only one package'.


i got it, thank you


----------

